# Now my turn - Waiting for lambs



## Hufflesheep (Mar 15, 2021)

5 expectant ewes. Three sbf and 2 finn. 

I believe this gal will be my first to go. She is a first timer with a huge bag. Her vulva went from red soft and floppy to dark and sort of swollen. I can't tell if she's dropped yet - both her and her mother carry a lot of weight is the butt area. 😁


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 15, 2021)

She looks dropped to me


----------



## secuono (Mar 15, 2021)

After having 3 of mine surprise lamb and not of sunk in the loin at all, I'd say yours might do the same! 🤣 You'll look away and she'll fart them out real quick!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 15, 2021)

It won't be long now!


----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 16, 2021)

I hope so!! 🤞🤞


secuono said:


> After having 3 of mine surprise lamb and not of sunk in the loin at all, I'd say yours might do the same! 🤣 You'll look away and she'll fart them out real quick!


Ee


----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 16, 2021)

The bugger is still holding on! 😅


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 17, 2021)

I think today is the day! Her little tail has been up a lot and she looks like she's going to fall out. She had a big breakfast, so now I'll see if my prediction is accurate.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

Got a lamb yet?


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 17, 2021)

Scotch Mule ewe lamb! Meet snowdrop


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

Awww......  worth waiting for!


----------



## Hufflesheep (Mar 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Awww......  worth waiting for!


So true!! 🥰


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 2, 2021)

very pretty


----------

